# Stolen Truck Loaded for Goose hunt including the Guns



## h2ofowles (Dec 15, 2008)

Truck stolen from drive way, One Benelli SBEII.One fren 20 gauge auto 4 dozen bigfoot decoys 4 dozen Real Geese Pro Series II new never once used One Tri-Tronic field 90 G2 One Jeff Foiles Strait meat honker (orange /black) One strait meat mallard (adv.max-4) One echo meat hanger call (smoke)One camo dog vest One Drake Shoulder bag full from shells to choke tubes. I had just gotten home from a hunt went inside for 4 hour nap before going out again went outside to leave and Truck was gone, Truck was taken from home in W.Omaha between 12 midnite and 4am Saturday nite the 11 of Jan. If anyone comes into a great deal with any or all of these things or all along with 99 Red Chevy 4x4 excab i'll give you the truck just for myself and sons life back.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

holy crap!! find the S.O.B and :sniper: hope you get your stuff back!


----------



## h2ofowles (Dec 15, 2008)

I had told the officer that took the report that if I would happen to see my truck on the road and if there was a driver that there would be a good chance I'd :sniper: the bastard and feed the catfish in the Missouri River before I called anyone!!!!


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

it will take you a few years just to rebuild your gear (minus the truck)!! what a load of horse poo!!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just wondering if you ever found that bastard?


----------

